

Google Chrome v18 Released - yottabyte47
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2012/03/faster-and-fancier-graphics.html

======
mrmekon
Got ~8fps increase on the Tempest game I've been working on. It went from
playable in Chrome, to very playable in Chrome, and still unplayable in every
other browser :(

<https://github.com/mrmekon/tempest-cljs/>

------
long
I ran a before (version 16?) and after on the Asteriods canvas benchmark
(<http://www.kevs3d.co.uk/dev/asteroidsbench/>).

Overall, my score improved. The improvement wasn't uniform across tests though
- some tests sped up a bunch and some actually got worse.

